# EXR - Elixir Energy



## Bonk (22 January 2005)

Stock involved in North Sea with USA independent oiler Enterprise. Key analysts now pushing it to advance with the commencement of drilling in a couple of months +


----------



## X Factor (24 February 2006)

Good rise last session. They are nearing target depth on their big drill, the Jaguar prospect. If they get commercial flow on this drill its massive for Elixir.

Reading the broker reports on their website, Jaguar can mean dollars upwards.

http://www.elixirpetroleum.com/

Jaguar well was spudded around 30 days ago, so news in 10 to 20 days time.


----------



## X Factor (24 February 2006)

Couple of posts from an oil enthusiast (Ed), his views and only independent views, not meant as investment advice.

"Firstly,

What struck me with ELP was the fact that on a $15m North Sea well they are getting free carried for 32.5%. That's a hell of a free carry by many a standard. They are paying out 7.5% of this well, a mere $1.1m usd. The downside in financial terms isn't that great they have at least $8m usd in the kitty. The upsuide on a 400mmbbls is stratospheric (north sea light has an undeveloped value of $13bbl in the ground)

Jaguar is a better play for me than Leopard or Panther, some in the broker note sugest that Leopard is a bit safer. Most of tme north sea oil finds are in the Brent, Piper or Forties sandstone layers (all of the notable ones have Nelson, Brent, Forties etc). We are well positioned in Jaguar on a north sea oil fairway running from south to slightly north west. Most of the major defined structural closures have been appraised in the NS, but it has been suggested that there are a number of signifncant strat traps still to be encountered. The search for the higher risk strat traps has really only just begun with Buzzard and Oilexco's smaller Brenda field. I got into the appraisal of the Brenda strat trap purely on their seismic shots. They had rund AVO analysis and 4D depth migration and I liked the look of what they had.

http://www.og.dti.gov.uk/information/bb_updates/maps/Q211.pdf

If you look at the above PDF you will see that there have been successful wells on 4 sides of Jaguar. Its a strat trap there isn't four way closure, its on an oil migratory pathway (oil fairway) in the NS. Those 2 single wells probably have a fault line (probably not continuous) likely to have been oil structures to have been deemed too small at the time. Brenda one one such, abandoned by connoco, and turned OIL from a £30m market cap to ober £200m (luckily I was in there early too). The chances of oil as a result of having 2 large fields to the west and south and 2 positive wells to the north and east is good. This is still a high risk expo well, but the norwegians like the seismic enough to want to pay 92.5% ($14m usd) to gain 60%. A very good start. I'll get on to the seismic in the next post.

Regards,
Ed. "


----------



## X Factor (24 February 2006)

Another one from Ed 

"Now that you have the ambrian rearch report at hand:

http://www.elixirpetroleum.com/assets/30/0004_Ambrian Elixir 4Q 2005.pdf

The first thing to notice is the seismic crossection of Jaguar with clear directional faulting. It looks like the Brent layer has been pushed one on top of the other, in effect giving two shots or double the thickness of Brent sandstone. We don't have a scale but it must be of sigificant thickness to have been given a potential of up to 450mmbbls. There are clearly multiple horizons to be targeted in the Brent layers here.

If you look at the simplified seismic model (and remember the Norwegian's got the full seismic data not just these snap shots) you see the over lying kimmeridge oil shale present in all of the surround wells, overlying the upper jurassic and brent sandstone layers. The kimmeridge is clearly the source rock in the other wells, its has been faulted into a higher position in this well. All of the other wells in the area have the same overlying shale and the Brent sandstone oil reservoir. I'm hopeful of the potential of the Brent layer in this well, with the Upper Jurassic as an unknown.

There was a doubt over the porosity in the Brend and upper Jurassic layers, look at the snap shot of the acoustic impedance analysis. The red areas will be those of highest porosity. It is clear that there are areas of high porosity in that small snap shot, interesected by non-porous (shale and siltstone) layers. From what I've seen there is a good posibility of multiple sandstone layers divided by oil shale.

While this is a high risk expo well, there is nothing certain especially with strat traped oil, they've limited their risk by:

Advanced seismic, typical of high cost north sea drilling. Oil on four sides of this strat trap (separated off by faulting). A clearly identified Shale and sandstone layer corresponding with the local oil wells. A large strat trap lying on one of the most oil prolific fairways of the north sea, that have all produced from the same sanstone layer (Brent). The buzzard field not much more than a stones throw away (clearly good exploration potential in the area). Norwegian's that are so impressed by the full data that they want in and will pay 92.5% of the costs of this well.

Not for widows nor orphans, but from what I've seen initially I'm happy to be here with a decent amount of my cash. With a tiny cap and only small financial exposure to this well ELP looks like an attractive risk reward scenario. Downside $1.1m approximately down the loo, upside a significant oil pay in the brent sandstone. You pays your money and you takes your chances. All imo, DYOR etc etc.

Regards,
Ed. "


----------



## X Factor (25 February 2006)

Good rise again today and next two weeks could get very exciting with drill news getting nearer and nearer.


----------



## X Factor (26 February 2006)

Some more info 

Finds now above 21 mmbbls of light oil are deemed commercial and will be able to secure significant bank finance.

North sea light oil is valued at approximately $13/bbl undeveloped, lifting costs can be as low as $4-5/bbl. Tax has unfortunately increased (approximately 50%), but due to the fallow oil inititive you can claim back ALL of your development costs from the first year of production. 

Firstly the combined total shares in issue for ELP, EXR is 63.7m. There are also 15.5m options. A find of 30mmbbls would be worth $390m usd $156m to ELP. A find of 450mmbbls has an undeveoped value once proven (P2) of $5.85bn usd or $2.34bn to ELP some £20 odd pounds per share. ELP or the broker note mention AU$28 per share if Jaguar is proved up (read those two brokers reports, they're a must for all holders).


----------



## champ2003 (26 February 2006)

I gather that you must have a very large interest in EXR as the last 5 posts have been your own!   

Best of luck. Very high risk but the reward would be high also if successful


----------



## X Factor (27 February 2006)

Thanks champ, its not often you find such a small company with such big potential hanging on this one drill in ground.

Risk is there, downside not too bad, upside is massive.

Small chance of being a good one, but if this drill is, then EXR could be times 20 easily in a short period of time.

You pay your money, you take your chance, this one is akin to gambling, with limited losses, and possible big wins


----------



## X Factor (28 February 2006)

Suspended pending "Jaguar Drilling News"

If its oil, this will be massive !!


----------



## Mumbank (28 February 2006)

Let's all hope this is good news - I need some green arrows!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2006)

Oh Dear, looks like a duster,

Pre-Open Indicated price is 65cents = - 35%


----------



## X Factor (28 February 2006)

Young trader, with the suspension there was no pre-open.

There is no reason to suspend for a duster, Elixir last 2 drill have been dusters, with no halt to trading.

They said they would announce no news on Jaguar until 45 days after spudding, UNLESS they hit oil. 

45 days is still 14 days away.

All the pointers say oil hit, but who cares now, its suspended and will not trade again until the news is known to all and released.


----------



## X Factor (28 February 2006)

Looking around for information here EXR went up from the 23rd. In the UK Elxir (ELP) went up from the 23rd as well

In Norway, Rocksource (Oslo RGT ticker) shot up from the 23rd.

RGT has no relevance to Elixir in any way apart from one, it does have a 10% carry on Jaguar drill. So if a Norwegian stock was shooting up on the 23rd too, and its only link is Jaguar, that would also say "hello, hit something in the deep sea" and it could be good.

If Jaguar was a duster, why halt trading ? The loss is just 1.1m$ as Elixir has a 38.5% free carry, its not even a major dent on the cash in bank. The last 2 drills in other area's were dusters and no need to halt trading, and Jaguar being a duster should also not halt trading but, if Jaguar hit oil, there is a need to halt trading, as the upside in the Ambrian report says, possible 28A$ per share if Jaguar has oil in a large way.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2006)

Hope your right X-Factor, its just unlike with the other 2 wells EXR has attracted alot attention for Jaguar, so its probably best regardless of the outcome that the stock be put into a trading halt, 

RE IOpen, well based on the amount of sellers the IOpen price is 65cents which is down -35% from trading prior to halt,

It could just be sppoked holders selling, expecting a duster or something more sinister, either way there are alot of sell orders up and not much to absorb a huge sell down, 

I did hold EXR but sold for small profit  (lesson learned from BUY and its Magnolia well, as well as BAS and its Zane Grey 1) and agreed that if it did hit Oil I would buy it up to $2 (maybe $3)

If its a duster I ain't gonna be watching it too closely after this


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2006)

hmm just saw your reply,

If Jaguar is a duster the stock will drift back to 35cents IMO,


Do you follow it for its first well? I remember that very clearly failure sent it from 70 cents down to 35cents,

Apart from Jaguar there isn't much in the shed for at least 6-12months


----------



## X Factor (28 February 2006)

Young Trader next drill in another new license area is later in the last few months of this year.

The Jaguar drill will not even be finished yet, the should only last week have been entering the potential oil bearing structure.

EXR for the last few days has fallen in the opening hours on profit taking and then up in the afternoon, so a few sells lined up to take profits this morning should be expected, but, nothing happened as it was suspended first.

Its news now, if its good news, expect any sell orders to be cancelled and for buy orders to come in strong. Just needs news now.

The Ambrian report says possible 28A$ a share if Jaguar is a major oil find, I am really hoping it is 

Good luck !


----------



## X Factor (28 February 2006)

Bad news.

No oil so far !

Drilling carries on, down to the lower Brent.

Still a chance, but a reduced chance now.

High risk as ever.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2006)

X I really really hope you took money off the table pre-spud.

If not, don't worry, you'll make it back else where.

Didn't think it would open at 45cents though, 50 yes but 45, if its a duster stock will be dead in the water, probably drift down to 35cents.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If Jaguar is a duster the stock will drift back to 35cents IMO,
> 
> Apart from Jaguar there isn't much in the shed for at least 6-12months





And so EXR like many before is set adrift to join the ranks of BAS (Zane Grey 1 Failure) BUY/NWE/HZN (Magnolia Failure) OEX (Rockwood failure)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> hmm just saw your reply,
> 
> If Jaguar is a duster the stock will drift back to 35cents IMO,
> 
> ...





Well Jaguar was a duster and EXR did fall from $1 down to 35c(almost)

And here we are 8months on EXR has been going sideways from 36c-46c, 

But now another well is due to be drilled in the next 2 weeks,

*UKCS Block 15/13b – Guinea Prospect (EXR 13.125%)*
The Company’s next exploration well on the Guinea prospect in Central North Sea Block 15/13b is anticipated to *spud around mid-November*. Nexen Petroleum UK, the well operator and principal farminee, has signed up the Borgsten Dolphin drilling rig on a multi-well contract and Guinea is scheduled to be the second well in the rig’s planned upcoming drilling campaign. After being delayed with the previous operator, *Nexen has just taken delivery of the rig to commence its program.*
Under the terms of the farm-in agreements announced in May 2006, *Elixir will retain a 13.125% interest in the block with its share of well costs being fully-funded by Nexen and Gas Plus Italiana SpA.*

The Guinea prospect is a robust four-way dip closed Palaeocene structure which lies on-trend with producing fields such as Balmoral and Dumbarton. Nexen drilled the Yeoman discovery on the neighbouring Block 15/18b to the south in 2005.
*On an unrisked basis, the Guinea structure is estimated to host prospective resources of between 65 million (low case) and 120 million (high case) barrels of oil on Block 15/13b if hydrocarbons are present, with a mid case estimate of 91 million barrels.*

 Projected drilling time for the well is approximately 21 days on a dry-hole basis.


Worth watching


----------



## jtb (10 October 2007)

Gee its quiet over here

Just though I'd post some charts if anyone was interested, as fundamentals (merger / HI production) may support what I've been watching come together


----------



## Trader Paul (19 January 2008)

Hi folks,

EXR has taken a beating this past week, with 
a few small gaps on the way down ... this has
given the price action a right-hand bias, since
April 2007 lows .....

..... another bounce off the lows this week,
will give further confirmation to the ellipse,
which has been building, since late-2004.

Looking ahead, to the business end of the chart,
an ascending triangle has been forming, since 
April 2007 lows and topside resistance looks
strong around 32 cents ..... beyond that, we are
shooting for 55 cents by mid-February 2009.

Three positive time cycles expected, around 24012008 ... 

Fundamentally, EXR has a significant stake in a
well going down right now, offshore Texas, in GOM.

EXR chart attached, below .....

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## BESBS Player (20 October 2009)

It has been a while since I last played EXR as a BESBS play but I have taken a small position in EXR again. Cash is king in this market and approx. 4c in cash is a good starting point. This helps give some foundation to back the more riskier analysis:

Scenarios:

If EXR announce that Leopard will drill before Christmas, the SP would hit lift-off very quickly IMHO based on recent events with MMR & MOG. The size of Leopard is equal to the MOG and MMR targets and the same crazy punters are still out there!

*Much more likely*, an extension is granted for Leopard (I would imagine this would indicate that EXR have some serious negotiations in place for this to be granted) and it is still good news for the SP as the lease remains although nowhere near the potential impact of immediate drilling.

As a back-up, EXR still have Mulle in the background. Pompano for cash flow.

It is a wildcard but what happens if EXR decide to enter a JV soon in a new project rather than simply focus on farming out what they have at present? Clearly it has been difficult to get suitable JV farmins as they have tried to do this for their North Sea projects with similar success to the Richmond forward line!  Why not look to farm in to other company leases elsewhere? This could see EXR suddenly have an unexpected drilling in early 2010. I know it is hypothetical but I do wonder if management might be thinking along these lines. They would not like the SP sitting where it is and there is only one way to move it quickly - start drilling! The SP has dropped from the lofty heights of $1 some years back to 6c. Can't see that helping the long term wealth of management. _This above scenario is simply my ponderings and has no guarantee of being management strategy - DYOR_


Can't see a lot of negatives here as a medium term hold given the cash backing.


Holding EXR at 6c and buying on weakness


----------



## System (4 June 2019)

On June 4th, 2019, Elixir Petroleum Limited changed its name to Elixir Energy Limited.


----------



## greggles (15 July 2019)

EXR on the move today, up 20.93% to 5.2c on heavy volume of around 25 million shares.

On Thursday last week the company announced that it has received final environmental approval to commence its field exploration program in Mongolia after Mongolia's Ministry of Environment & Tourism approved Elixir’s Detailed Environmental Impact Assessment (DEIA). This was the final approval needed for the company to commence its upcoming seismic and drilling program targeting coal bed methane/coal seam gas.

Drilling is planned to commence in or around September 2019 and no further government approvals are required.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 August 2019)

EXR is my Competition pick. I’m impressed by the chart and drill bits are a turning in energy exploration generally.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2019)

I have no idea what is happening with EXR. 

A bit like a bride's nightie. Up n down. 

Presently it looks as if it's heading down close to 0.05 or lower. 

IMO only.

gg


----------



## barney (13 September 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have no idea what is happening with EXR.
> 
> A bit like a bride's nightie. Up n down. Presently it looks as if it's heading down close to 0.05 or lower.




Yeah the last couple of days reversal was on higher Volume as well. Holding up a bit better today so far.

The 6 cent mark has been a sticking point and it looks like trading around the mid 5's until something changes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2019)

EXR is still awaiting some descendant of Genghis Khan to exit his yurt in Mongolia and finish an assay and also await some Yankee drillers to arrive. 

gg


----------



## barney (27 September 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> EXR is still awaiting *some descendant of Genghis Khan* *to exit his yurt in Mongolia *




Lol …..  (Garpel) ..  (Guy in the Yurt)   (Me)


----------



## Jack Aubrey (27 November 2019)

For the December 2019 Stock Tipping comp.

It is winter in Mongolia right now but the drill bit is still turning.  Gassy coals have been encountered but results of assays, new seismic etc. are not yet in.  Possibly too early for news that will move the SP, but I am banking on this one doing a brief vertical run when news does arrive.


----------



## access (31 December 2019)

First drill results in Mongolia due in January. Ex Qld Gas and Santos management like it so much they are in to manage. Russia is to supply gas via pipelines across Mongolia to China, a ready market only 400k away from EXR block.


----------



## access (31 January 2020)

Drill results due over next fortnight.


----------



## access (29 February 2020)

Still more defined drill results to be released. Massive lease area. Rio Tinto (mine nearby)have to find an alternate power source by 2023/24 from the current coal fired power station and lease area has direct pipeline access to supply gas to China.


----------



## access (30 May 2020)

Recent fund raising will cover drilling until end of year. SPP swamped by share holders. Multiple wells starting in July. Some pre-drilling could push the share price early plus final results from the first successful drill could be out in June.


----------



## access (30 June 2020)

About to hit it's straps with drilling this month.


----------



## access (31 July 2020)

Price up over 100% in July and I expect it to keep going with additional drilling to expand the current find. First drilling in a seperate area on the lease could commence before the end of this month.

Massive lease with expected CSG customers within Mongolia and just over the border in China.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

samuilk said:


> I buy EXR at .14



So what made you buy EXR @samuilk ?


----------



## access (21 September 2020)

Could have results in October for a different drill area which would be a new discovery (of many to come). A massive lease area.


----------



## access (27 October 2020)

Well that was being drilled in Oct has had to be redrilled after downhole problems. Redrilling tends to indicate resonable confidence in the first location. Redrill is at nominal cost to EXR.
A second rig has started drilling on what is considered a further extension of the current find (it would be massive) or possibly a whole new separate discovery zone.


----------



## access (30 November 2020)

A couple of good announcements due this month before expiry of options at the end of the month.

Only concern is with how many existing holders sell shares to enable payment to covert their options.


----------



## access (31 December 2020)

This year will be big with pilot wells, proving up their drilling results and a lot more wells which are fully funded.


----------



## samuilk (18 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So what made you buy EXR @samuilk ?



Hehe, glad I did it’s up today. Does anyone know why it opened higher today?


----------



## access (1 May 2021)

New fundraising offer has dragged price back 20%. However benefits of fundraising will be massive.
Will double exploration this year, including additional pilot wells, and expand quicker into new areas. 
Have new agreement to process gas on site with modular gas processing plants and are now including hydrogen in their search.
Aim is to prove up the gas in the lease then on-sell to a major within a probable 5 year window.
Exciting times ahead.


----------



## access (31 May 2021)

Has been oversold on the results of one duster well. Another 30 wells to come this year.


----------



## access (30 June 2021)

Results should be positive from now on.


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2021)

It appears the down trend in the price of *EXR* has stopped and may be ready to reverse. Today's HVBB popped into my scan results today. 
Unfortunately it's in Mongolia and deals with gas. Not for me, even though the chart look promising.


----------



## access (31 December 2021)

2 Pilot wells due in 2022 that will push the share price up with continued ongoing drilling in their massive block in Mongolia.

Have $30 million to spend and during the last year have, as well as drilling for gas, incorporated assessment on the block for wind farming, solar production and hydrogen. All next door to China.


----------



## access (30 April 2022)

Drilling is back in full swing with 3 rigs drilling and pilot wells soon to come.


----------



## access (31 May 2022)

Still awaiting drilling rig results for the past month and pilot well details.


----------



## access (31 August 2022)

First of two Pilot well is due to start in Mongolia this week. 

A surprise announced this week was the purchase of a gas exploration block in Qld. First well to be drilled next year and can be connected to existing pipeline only a short distance away. Is surrounded by Santos blocks. Could be online and producing early revenue to support developments in Mongolia pending sale of Mongolia in about 3-5 years time after more gas basins are drilled and tested.

Hydrogen development agreement with a major Japanese company also looks promising.

Share price should re-rate over the next few months.

DYOR


----------



## access (1 October 2022)

First pilot well has been drilled and second should be completed mid-October. After clean-up hopefully initial gas flows will commence by the end of month.


----------



## access (30 November 2022)

Both Pilot wells were successfully drilled and results could start to be announced this month. Development details of the MOU with Softbank Group (part of a massive Japanese conglomerate) using green energy could be also announced this month.


----------



## access (31 December 2022)

Value will start to show with more wells, including pilot wells, a power plant up and running by year end and a joint hydrogen contract.


----------

